

Jessica Livingston with AirBnb live now. - vaksel
http://www.justin.tv/jessicaycombinator#r=V1SGGdo~

======
jl
Thanks for listening everyone! I'm planning to make a copy of this available
on <http://ycombinator.posterous.com/>, but it might not be till tomorrow
since I've never done it before. Also, I'll hopefully iron out the technical
difficulty that caused some audio problems on my end.

~~~
abstractbill
Excellent interview Jessica, I hope you'll do many more of these!

------
jayliew
I watched this, and there is a ton of goodies in it, I wish I could re-watch
it again. Can this be replayed some how ?

~~~
tewks
part 1/4: <http://www.justin.tv/clip/c391df739e7bedf1>

links to the rest are on justin.

~~~
dmoney
Part 4/4 ends before the interview is over. It looks like they were re-
submitted as a 5-part, but there is no 5/5.

------
benatkin
Good timing. I stayed in someone's apartment that was listed on AirBnb this
past weekend. It worked out pretty well. :)

I missed the live interview. I'm looking forward to the catching the video
after it shows up on the YC blog.

------
tewks
A really entertaining and insightful chat... I'm looking forward to more.

------
vaksel
it's kinda weird, but throughout the interview, I got the feeling that Jessica
was meeting these guys for the first time.(I know that they met before)

anyone else got that feeling?

~~~
pg
She had audio troubles. She was having a hard time hearing them.

